# Looking for Persian / Arabic influenced Jazz recommendations



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I've seen some past mentions of this in the forum & current listening; jazz that's got a Persian (or similar, 'exotic' ) influence & flavor ~ but of course I can't find any of it now  (one cd I'm thinking of - maybe? - had a camel on the cover?) Anyway, I'm really interested in any recommendations you all have.
Thanks!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Rabih Abou Khalil has many CDs on the Enja label. Also try The Well by Brad Shepik.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

More Armenian/Turkish:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Persian jazzbo-exotica:
Gus Vali "Chimera" 









Get down boy!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Google it!  Persian or Arabian jazz. Sounds good!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

A good one. Proggy world-fusion with UK blokes getting it on:










Adrian Wagner - synths
Tristram Fry (SKY) - percussion
Roger Coulam - organ

Get down, Jimmeh!

One dollah.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

There's a lot of really good jazz in various styles with Arabic influences. Some of tends to be more on the jazz side, some more on the Arabic side.

Amir ElSaffar is an incredible trumpet player who rewrites jazz "harmonies based on former Babylonian and Sumerian scales". He tends to use Arabic influences less obviously.






Not sure if Egyptian influences are what you are looking for, but you may want to check out Burhan Ocal.






Nashaz is another good one to check out.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I would suggest Anouar Brahem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2018)

I second the recs for Abou-Khalil and Brahem.

Specifically Arabian Waltz by the former, since it also includes the Balanescu Quartet. Fab album.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Anybody have any particular favorite albums from Abou-Khalil? 
He _only _has *16* to choose from!


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Blue Camel is my favourite. I also liked Arabian waltz, The Sultan's Picnic & Roots & Sprouts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2018)

laurie said:


> Anybody have any particular favorite albums from Abou-Khalil?
> He _only _has *16* to choose from!


I have 7 and probably like them all about as much. However, given that you're looking for a jazz/ME mix I would suggest The Cactus of Knowledge. The instrumentation varies from album to album (eg "il sospiro" is solo oud) and the Cactus album is very jazz-oriented: trumpet, euphonium, French horn, tuba, clarinet, alto sax, tenor sax....


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Duke Ellington's Far East Suite


----------

